# أخر ترنيمة في سنة 2009 أدائي المتواضع ...مبارك شعبي مصر ....بتوزيع حلو أوي



## FADY_TEMON (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ترنيمة مبارك شعبي مصر 
لفريق الرسالة
التوزيع من علي جروب الفيس بوك ..موسيقي الترانيم والفوكاليز ...

التسجيل ..عندي في البيت بس كولاتي عالية . جداً .

DOWNLOAD

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 أكتوبر 2009)

رووووووووووعة يا فادي 
كلمات جميلة 

لحن اكثر من رائع 

صوت جميل جدا وعزب بياخدني معاة للسما 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 أكتوبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> رووووووووووعة يا فادي
> كلمات جميلة
> 
> لحن اكثر من رائع
> ...



العفو يا راجعة ..بجد ..رأيك زي كل مرة ..معبر جداً ...تعيشي وتسمعي ...
بركةرب المجد تكون معانا كلنا
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جميلة جدااااااااا فادى 
بجد كلمات رااائعة 
وصوت جميل جدا 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة 

​


----------



## مريم12 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*جميلة جداااااااا يا فادى بجد روعة و صوتك رائع جداا*
*ميررررسى يا باشا للترنيمة*
*و تعيش و تسمعنا يا باشا*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 أكتوبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> جميلة جدااااااااا فادى
> بجد كلمات رااائعة
> وصوت جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة
> ...


العفو يا مانا بجد بتكسقيني ديماً بزوقك ..متشكر علي مرورك ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *جميلة جداااااااا يا فادى بجد روعة و صوتك رائع جداا*
> *ميررررسى يا باشا للترنيمة*
> *و تعيش و تسمعنا يا باشا*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​



العفو يا مرمورة ونورتي الموضوع ..يا باشا أنتا
​


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2009)

من الترانين المفضله عندي 
حلوه اووي  اداءك جميل وتوزيع الميوزك مميز 
بس رتم الترنيمه كان بطي شويه 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 أكتوبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> من الترانين المفضله عندي
> حلوه اووي  اداءك جميل وتوزيع الميوزك مميز
> بس رتم الترنيمه كان بطي شويه
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك



ميرسي يا قمر ..علي مرورك الحلو ده يا ميرو ..نورتيني ..
​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يا فادى 

ترنيمه جميله  جدااااااااااا

كالعاده والصوت حلو اوى 

استمر وربنا يباركك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 أكتوبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> الله يا فادى
> 
> ترنيمه جميله  جدااااااااااا
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا ماما كاندي ونورتي الموضوع ..وميرسي لمرورك الحلو ..
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*جارى التحميل يا فادى 
وانا متاكدة انها رائعه
ربنا يباركك ونفسى اشوفلك ترنيمه فرايحى تحسسنى بالنصرة والغلبه على ابليس وكل شئ بيقف بطريقنا بقوه الله
ربنا يباركك بجد​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 أكتوبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *جارى التحميل يا فادى
> وانا متاكدة انها رائعه
> ربنا يباركك ونفسى اشوفلك ترنيمه فرايحى تحسسنى بالنصرة والغلبه على ابليس وكل شئ بيقف بطريقنا بقوه الله
> ربنا يباركك بجد​*



ميرسي لمرورك يا كيريا ..ونورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## zezza (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جميلة جدا جدا جدا يا فادى بجد 
ترنيمة و لحن و كلمات رقيقة اوى 
ربنا يباركك و يبارك موهبتك ​


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*جميل يا فادى
ربنا يبارك موهبتك
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 أكتوبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> جميلة جدا جدا جدا يا فادى بجد
> ترنيمة و لحن و كلمات رقيقة اوى
> ربنا يباركك و يبارك موهبتك ​



ميرررسي يا زيزي ..نورتي الموضوع  يا حلوه ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 أكتوبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *جميل يا فادى
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك
> *​



ميرسي يا جوجو ...نورت الموضوع ...​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مفيش حد صدع تاني
​


----------



## جيلان (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسى يا فادى جارى التحميل *


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للترنيمه والمجهود

الرب يباركك

رووووعه​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للترنيمه والمجهود
> 
> الرب يباركك
> 
> رووووعه​



ميرسي يا نهيسي ديماً ..أنت موجود بردودك الحلوة ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا فادى جارى التحميل *



ونا مستني أسمع رأيك ..يارب تعجبك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (5 مارس 2010)

أنا بقالي كتتير مستني ..فين الرأي 
​


----------



## Tota Christ (5 مارس 2010)

*ترنيمه جميييييييييييييله جدا
الصوت رائع
الكلمات جميله
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 مارس 2010)

tota christ قال:


> *ترنيمه جميييييييييييييله جدا
> الصوت رائع
> الكلمات جميله
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسي يا توتا ...اشكرك علي محبتك ..نورتيني
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 مارس 2010)

اللي عايز الترنيمة بعد المستر ..

download
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (26 أبريل 2010)

مفيش حد سمعها بعد المستر
​


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2010)

قالى ارتباط الملف غير صالح يا فادى


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

راااااااااااااائع يا فادى 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> قالى ارتباط الملف غير صالح يا فادى



أنا شلتها اصلي ..كببيرة شوية ..مفيش مشكلة كله موجود علي الفيس بوك ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااائع يا فادى
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


ربنا يخليك يا كوكو ..تعيش ..صلي لأجلي
يا كوكو ..غير شوية هما هما نفس التعليق ..بيفكرني بكلمني شكراً
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


ميرسي لمرورك ..يا كليم ..نورت الموضوع ..
​


----------

